# Ιθαγενή Ωδικά Πουλιά και Υβρίδια > Διατροφή >  Άνοιγμα τροφής

## IscarioTis

Στάλθηκε από το LG-D605 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## IscarioTis

καλημερα παιδια χτες ανοιξα μια καινουργια συσκευασμενη τροφη οπως βλεπετε για τον Ρινο μου και την Ρινα μου και παρατηρησα κατι να κρεμεται σαν να ειχε αραχνες μεσα δεν ξερω αμα φαινεται καλα αλλα πιστευω να πηρατε μια ιδεα στην αρχη δεν εδωσα σημασια λεω απο τον ηλεκτρισμο θα  ειναι αλλα μετα που κοιταξα πιο καλα το ΕΙΔΑ το εγκλημα.....
Την συγκεκριμενη τροφη την παιρνω πανω απο 1-2 μηνες.συγκεκριμενα την προηγουμενη βδομαδα ειχα παει να παρω 1 πακετο,τελικως ομως πηρα 2
Και τα 2 ηταν ετσι το ενα λιγο πιο πολυ απο το αλλο.
Πηγα στο καταστημα ενα παλικαρι που δουλευει εκει οταν του το εδειξα τα λογια του ηταν
-Δεν μου φαινεται να εχει κατι συμβαινουν αυτα,καλο τους κανει να τρωνε που και που κανα σκουλικακι......
Δοξα τον ΘΕΟ ηρθε το παλικαρι που ειναι υπευθυνος εκει και φιλος μου ,του ειπα βεβαια οτι δεν ηρθα να κανω φασαρια απλα να το δουνε γιατι ειχα στο νου μου να πανε στα σκουπιδια,μου ειπε πολυ καλα εκανες και τα εφερες να τα στειλω πισω στην εταιρια
Του ειπα φυσικα ελπιζω μονο μην τα βαλουν σε αλλες συσκευασιες....Ελπιζω δηλαδη...
οχι μονο μου την αλλαξαν αλλα μου εκανα και δωρο μιγμα σπορων για αγριοπουλια
ΦΥΣΙΚΟ ΗΤΑΝ,αφου παιρνω συνεχεια απο κει οτι θελω...

----------


## Labirikos

Καλά έκανες και την πήγες πίσω.Γίνεται αυτό κάποιες φορές στις συσκευασίες αλλά για φάγωμα από τα πουλιά ούτε λόγος.Άκου εκεί δεν πειράζει να φάνε κανένα σκουληκάκι.Να το φας εσύ έπρεπε να του πεις.Αφού στην αλλάξανε πάλι καλά.

----------


## IscarioTis

Δεν νομιζω οτι δεν θα την αλλαζανε,αλλα μην λεμε και μεγαλες κουβεντες

Στάλθηκε από το LG-D605 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## Labirikos

Πάντως η τροφή είχε χαλάσει.Πάλι καλά που δεν την έδωσες στα πουλάκια.Να την άνοιξες και να έβαλες εσύ τις αράχνες δεν γίνεται.Αν έχυνες τα σπόρια κάπου θα έβλεπες πως ήταν και σε άλλα σημεία αλλοιωμένα.

----------


## IscarioTis

Δεν εχω παρει και λιγες φορες την σγκεκριμενη τροφη Λαμπρο
κατα πασα πθανοτητα ηταν τα 2 τελευταια στα ραφια ισως γιαυτο

Στάλθηκε από το LG-D605 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## kostas karderines

Καλά έκανες και την πήγες πίσω αλλα πάντως μην φοβάσαι , και να την έτρωγαν δεν θα πάθαιναν κάτι.

----------


## IscarioTis

Αυτο δεν το ξερα αλλα για να το λες Κωστα κατι θα ξερεις

----------


## kostas karderines

Ο λόγος που το ξέρω είναι γιατί το εχω κάνει! :: επειδή εγώ παίρνω τσουβάλι , μετά το άνοιγμα  πολλές φορές είχα τέτοιο θέμα (συνήθως καλοκαίρι ) αλλα τους το έδινα χωρίς κανένα πρόβλημα !Για να μην εχω τέτοιο θεμα πλέον το βάζω σε καταψύκτη και βγάζω λίγο λίγο!

----------


## mitsman

και για να είσαι απόλυτα σίγουρος αν το πάθεις θα την βάλεις στην κατάψυξη να σκοτώσει τα πάντα και θα την δίνεις απο την κατάψυξη!

----------


## Cristina

Μία απορία που έχω με τα σπόρια που μπαίνουν στην κατάψυξη.... Μετά που τα βγάζουμε δεν θα έχουν υγρασία;

Το καλοκαίρι που ελειπα για πολύ καιρό από το σπίτι αναγκαστικά έβαλα τα 3-4 κιλά σπόρια για το καναρίνι στην κατάψυξη. Μετά που γυρισαμε τα έβγαλα και άλλαξα την πλαστική σακούλα με χάρτινη και την άφησα ανοιχτή με την σκέψη ότι αν υπάρχει υγρασία θα στεγνώσουν .

----------


## Efthimis98

Εγώ που έκανα αυτή τη μέθοδο για προληπτικούς λόγους όταν έβγαζα τα σπόρια τα έβαζα στον ήλιο για να στεγνώσουν από την υγρασία και μετά τα έβαζα σε δικό μου, πλαστικό και αεροστεγές τάπερ.

----------


## mitsman

Εγω στα ριγκνεκ μου το κανω χρόνια να έχω την τροφη τους μονιμα στην καταψυξη και να τους δίνω αμέσως την ημερήσια δόση τους!

----------


## ninos

Καλό είναι που την άλλαξες. Το φαινόμενο αυτό συμβαίνει κυρίως το καλοκαίρι. Γενικότερα υπάρχει η αντίληψη, ίσως όχι λανθασμένη, ότι αφού μαμουνιαζουν, οι σπόροι είναι ζωντανοί

Sent from my HUAWEI NXT-L29 using Tapatalk

----------


## jk21

> Στάλθηκε από το LG-D605 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk




περι μαμουνιων ... αν φαινονται πειραγμενοι οι σποροι και ειδικα η βρωμη που ειναι αποφλειωμενη , τοτε εχουν χασει ηδη σημαντικη απο την αξια τους .Τα εντομα αυτα χτυπουν πριν απο ολα το φυτρο του σπορου 

η καταψυξη αν φαινονται αθιχτοι , ειναι μια καλη λυση και μας προστατευει απο παρασιτα που μπορει να μεταφερονται απο αυτα τα εντομα .Οχι ομως απο μικροβια .Απλα αναστελλει την αναπτυξη τους μεχρι να ερθει στη θερμοκρασια περιβαλλοντος ο σπορος .Η εκθεση (με ελεγχο να μην πανε αλλα πραγματα ....) στον ηλιο λογω των ακτινων του , προσφερει σημαντικη απολυμανση (οχι ολικη ) .Εκ του αποτελεσματος συνηθως δειχνουν ακινδυνοι για λοιμωξεις , θεωρητικα ομως δεν ξερουμε αν ειναι . Ειναι δεδομενο οτι δεν πρεπει να αποδεχομαστε συσκευασμενη τροφη να εχει κατι τετοιο  .Δεν μπορω να αποδεχτω τη δικαιολογια (παντα για συσκευασμενη μιλω ) οτι δεν εχει ακτινοβοληθει και ειναι ζωντανος ο σπορος .Να τον βαζουν σε μεγαλους καταψυκτες και μετα σε συντομη αφυγρανση πριν τον συσκευασουν

----------


## jk21

περι συστασης 


13 % πρωτεινη για αγρια πουλια και μαλιστα χαμηλης αξιας οταν το μιγμα ειναι γεματο διαφορα ειδη μιλλετ  και  8 % μολις λιπαρα ..... δεν μου αρεσει καθολου 

2ος σπορος το rape seed και κανναβουρι , περιλλα στο τελος ....


και μεσα στη συσταση αλγη (προφανως για ιωδιο ) ανακατεμενα με σπορους .....



> Nutrition
> 
> protein — min. 13%fat — min. 8%fiber — max. 10%ash — max. 6%calcium — min. 0,8%phosphorus — min. 0,4%iodine — min. 10 mg/kgmoist — max. 10%







> Ingredients
> 
> canary seedrape seedthistle seedJapanese milletniger seedpeeled oatyellow milletred millet
> 
> black milletlinseedhempseedpoppyseedperillaalgaecalcium gluconate

----------


## Labirikos

Πάντως και εγώ είμαι της άποψης ότι αν μπει κατάψυξη το μείγμα των σπόρων θα πρέπει να μείνει στο ήλιο.Η υγρασία που ενδεχομένως έχει μείνει δεν είναι και ότι καλύτερο.Αν και ποτέ δεν την έχω διατηρήσει στην κατάψυξη.

----------


## IscarioTis

Το εχω κανει μια φορα μονο οταν ειχα παρει χυμα τροφη στις αρχες για τον Πακο
Αφησα την τροφη ενα 24ωρο στον καταψυκτη και μετα για να ειμαι σιγουρος οτι δεν εχει μεινει υγρασια μεαα την αφησα στον ηλιο 2 μερες αφου ειχα αλλαξει σακουλα,μεχρι στιγμης δεν εχω δει καποια αλλαγη εννοω να δω κατι που να σημαινει οτι εχει χαλαει

Στάλθηκε από το LG-D605 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## kostas karderines

Εγώ πάντως με το που βγάζω από τον καταψύκτη μετά από λίγο την δίνω ,ουτε υγρασία ούτε τιποτα.

----------


## jk21

δεν ξερω ποιος ειναι ο πιο σωστος τροπος αλλα μετα απο την καταψυξη , συνηθιζω να εχω τους μεμονομενους στο ψυγειο και οταν φτιαχνω μιγμα , αν ειναι πολυ μενει και αυτο στο ψυγειο και βγαζω εξω ποσοτητα για κανα δυο μηνες ή το δινω αμεσα .Δεν παρατηρησα εμφανη υγρασια στο σπορο , αν ομως κρατα εσωτερικα , δεν εχω χρονια τωρα, συμπτωματα ασπεργιλλωσης που μπορει να δημιουργησει ο παραμενων σπορος για καιρο σε υγρασια

----------

